# EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Super Black



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2019)

EVGA's GeForce RTX 2080 Super Black comes with a dual-slot, dual-fan cooler, which ensures it will fit into all cases. Also included is idle fan stop for the perfect noise-free experience outside of gaming. In terms of pricing, EVGA doesn't charge a premium for their card; it retails at $700.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 20, 2019)

Well it has idle fan stop advantage over FE, quite literally only feature why someone would buy this over FE... And of course it's EVGA, which you can buy extended warranties and warranty is not void after cooler removing, so there's those little common benefits from known source.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 20, 2019)

Could you do a test run/benchmark with RTX on for Tombraider to see if it's stable at the same clock speed?


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 20, 2019)

$700 and no backplate... yeah no.


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 20, 2019)

I got the 2070 Super Black and I'm pretty happy with it. The backplate doesn't matter to me as my GPU is upright, and without it it actually fits my case better. But it does seem a bit silly to be spending so much money on a card to have them leave of a $3 piece of metal.

I think the real issue is that if they included a backplate, then the only reason to buy the XC Ultra would be a baby factory OC and some LEDs. Market segmentation is going to get more ridiculous as the feasibility of large-scale factory OC's dies due to Nvidia and AMD tweaking for maximum performance.

The extra power consumption is a bit surprising seeing as this card is factory clocks and all. Now I'm curious how much power my 2070 Super Black is pulling. This could be why I had to upgrade my PSU to 600 W from 500 W even though on paper my card should have been pulling the same as my old MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X.


----------



## Turmania (Aug 20, 2019)

Evga can do so much better than this slackers.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 20, 2019)

SUPER BLACK.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Aug 20, 2019)

This is the lazy option from EVGA, but that is on purpose I think:

This is clearly designed to be the card people buy for waterblocks. The Founders Edition cooler is a monstrosity to remove and doing so voids the warranty. This is effectively EVGA selling a ready-to-watercool reference card with their warranty. If people want to air-cool then the Founders Edition is just a nicer product to own, for the same price, so that's a no-brainer.

I don't watercool any more but if I did this is the exact sort of card I'd have been waiting for.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 21, 2019)

I remember when TPU did the 1st round of RTX the Black cheaped out on the GPU, using the "no for overclocking'" series.   Seems that they didn't do that here with the super ...tho I haven't quite yet had to time to digest Wiz's differen SKU Articles to try and ascertains what's the deal with all that


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Aug 21, 2019)

I find it hard to be excited about these GPUs. Sure, they represent a full GPU die, and sure they are faster, but these are effectively year old GPUs with a bit of paint. 7NM GPUs are here from AMD, even in limited quantities, and you KNOW nvidia is working on a 7nm turing successor. These just seem like a bad deal all around, especially for $700 friggin dollars. There has been almost no movement from the 1080ti's price/perf.


----------



## DanteAlighieri (Aug 21, 2019)

TheLaughingMan said:


> SUPER BLACK.


One of these days man..


----------



## las (Aug 21, 2019)

No backplate, are you kidding me


----------



## AnarchoPrimitiv (Aug 21, 2019)

So compared to the 5700xt, the 2080 super is only 22% faster, but 75% more money...seems like a good deal.... Ha


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 21, 2019)

TheLaughingMan said:


> SUPER BLACK.



So @W1zzard will there be sli review with Palit Super White and Evga Super Black...


----------



## Franzen4Real (Aug 21, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I remember when TPU did the 1st round of RTX the Black cheaped out on the GPU, using the "no for overclocking'" series.   Seems that they didn't do that here with the super ...tho I haven't quite yet had to time to digest Wiz's differen SKU Articles to try and ascertains what's the deal with all that


 
They stopped binning the 'A' dies that were required for factory OC variants a few months back.









						NVIDIA To Stop Differentiation of Better Binned A-dies for AIB Factory Overclocked Cards
					

A report from Tom's Hardware.de claims that multiple industry sources have confirmed that NVIDIA will stop offering higher-binned, differentiated A-dies of their Turing silicon. If you'll remember, the company introduced specific A-binned chips for AIB partners to ship with factory overclocks to...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## goodeedidid (Aug 21, 2019)

Things are becoming so efficient with CPUs and GPUs that custom cards, water cooling, and all that crap will become a thing of that past. That's great.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Aug 22, 2019)

goodeedidid said:


> Things are becoming so efficient with CPUs and GPUs that custom cards, water cooling, and all that crap will become a thing of that past. That's great.


Why do you think custom cards and watercooling are "crap", and why would it be great if those things were to go away? Most people dont cheer for a blander market with fewer choices. 

Also, look at the temps of a 2080ti, or the 7nm NAVI GPUs, and tell me watercooing is going out of style. Seems to me with thermal density watercooling is becoming more necessary for big GPUs.


----------



## goodeedidid (Aug 25, 2019)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Why do you think custom cards and watercooling are "crap", and why would it be great if those things were to go away? Most people dont cheer for a blander market with fewer choices.
> 
> Also, look at the temps of a 2080ti, or the 7nm NAVI GPUs, and tell me watercooing is going out of style. Seems to me with thermal density watercooling is becoming more necessary for big GPUs.


I think it's crap because, honestly, it's money and time wasted for incremental performance improvement. Also 2080ti/NAVI temps are by design and even with water-cooling you would only get marginal performance improvement. I didn't say you can't have consumer choices, just now with that tacky water cooling setups. Also today you don't really have consumer choice, pretty much it's all the same crap.


----------



## brutlern (Aug 28, 2019)

I just recently bought a 2080 Super and would like to run some benchmarks and compare them. I am specifically interested in AC: Odyssey. Can anyone tell me what settings were used and if the built in benchmark was used or some custom test?


----------

